# Veterinary decisions in my absense



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I just wrote a letter and signed it. I sent my vet a copy too. I included how much she could spend without asking and all that and the specific time frame covered. I don't know how legal it was but they both seemed satisfied with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

YOu need to be able to trust the person. You have to figure on the worse case, and decide if a Euth order is allowed. If you are away and your horse colics, and it is a twisted gut, does the horse stay doped until you get back? or do you allow the surgery ? or do you allow the horse to be euthanized ? Your horse breaks a leg? You need to be careful in your wording .


----------

